# Euroracks - overpriced?



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

Why are they so expensive? I don't have any and can't see any reason why I'd ever fork out that much for them when as far as I can see there are countless low-cost alternatives in furniture stores, office suppliers, second hand shops etc. What exactly am I missing?

I am not knocking them, I am sure the price can be justified but I am just unsure as to why they command such a high price.


----------



## clayboyuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Instead of all those remarks , go try make your own racks to similar specifications and see how much it will cost you . 

Hence quality Always costs


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

Lol knew you would get shot down


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

If you want one of the best racks out there, you're going to have to fork out...

My euro rack costed not too far away from 1k, and you don't see me complaining :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

They look pretty decent. The larger racks and hatchling ones make sense to me but I don't get it when people for out for a rack to hold 2-4 rubs. That just seems like a waste of money.


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

I used to build my own and they were ok but never great

I have two euroracks and they are worth every single penny
brilliant design, wide range of tub sizes, and they heat evenly and hold temp very well

as already said, quality costs


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I LOVE professionally made equipment really like the look of euro racks.... And I'm pants at joinery

You get what you pay for


----------



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

Alex Boswell said:


> If you want one of the best racks out there, you're going to have to fork out...
> 
> My euro rack costed not too far away from 1k, and you don't see me complaining :Na_Na_Na_Na:


As I said before I wasn't complaining, just wondering what I'm missing out on.


----------



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

Tops said:


> They look pretty decent. The larger racks and hatchling ones make sense to me but I don't get it when people for out for a rack to hold 2-4 rubs. That just seems like a waste of money.


Yeah there is one in the classifieds at the moment for £250 which holds 4 RUBs, just seems like a waste of time/money to me.


----------



## Romney (May 23, 2013)

nickcradd067 said:


> Yeah there is one in the classifieds at the moment for £250 which holds 4 RUBs, just seems like a waste of time/money to me.


I can see where you're coming from with this. 

I'd rather spend £250 on four vivs!


----------



## mike h (Sep 15, 2007)

Ive built racks in the past, just could not be bothered, they look crap generally and hard to move, shelves can eventually start to sag etc etc 
I have a Native Reptiles, 4 tier £200 delivered. you have to buy the boxes and heatmats etc yourself so came to £325 ish in total shopping around
fantastic


yes expensive but should last for years, also I can pick the whole thing up and move by myself whilst fully occupied. going to order the top tier. I really like them because they have enclosed sides and partially closed back, also in black, which for royals adds a lot of security. 
I really like the euroracks and may get one eventually.
mike


----------



## miked19 (Nov 1, 2011)

mike h said:


> Ive built racks in the past, just could not be bothered, they look crap generally and hard to move, shelves can eventually start to sag etc etc
> I have a Native Reptiles, 4 tier £200 delivered. you have to buy the boxes and heatmats etc yourself so came to £325 ish in total shopping around
> fantastic
> 
> ...


from what i can gather, euro racks are £160 per level of 2 wide 33l with heating and stat which makes it almost exactly the same price as yours after you have added your tubs heating and stat. not knocking yours, i think it is a nice rack but i think euro racks are quite reasonably priced for what you get in comparison and will probably out last a plastic or wooden rack by miles


----------



## NonStop Reptiles (Jul 11, 2012)

miked19 said:


> from what i can gather, euro racks are £160 per level of 2 wide 33l with heating and stat which makes it almost exactly the same price as yours after you have added your tubs heating and stat. not knocking yours, i think it is a nice rack but i think euro racks are quite reasonably priced for what you get in comparison and *will probably out last a plastic* or wooden rack by miles


We cannot comment on the longevity of the ‘Native’ plastic racks however as a manufacturer and supplier of plastic racking we would be more than happy to guarantee our racks will last as long If not longer than any ‘metal’ type rack.

Our products are not reliant on coatings to cover the raw material and therefore have nothing that can deteriorate unlike powder coating and e-coatings applied to metal. This coupled with the fact that our plastics are a much better insulator of heat means the stability of temperatures in an uncontrolled exterior environment are far better also. 

NonStop Reptiles


----------

